
Show HN: FourHourShop – Scraping Amazon Products Recommended by Tim Ferris and Co - MegaLeon
http://fourhourshop.top/
======
MegaLeon
Little weekend project from last week - I wanted to make a personal project
related to web scraping, so I put together this database of Amazon products
recommended by the guests of the Tim Ferris show, one of my favourite podcasts
to listen to on my long walks to work.

By no means an original idea, but I reckon a good excuse to get into scraping.
Used the amazingly user-friendly Beautiful Soup.

